# Supercharger for 1.6 16V Golf 4 ?



## adrianTNT (Jan 25, 2006)

Hello, anyone knows where I can get a supercharger to fit a 2001 VW Golf 4 1.6 16V ?
Or a company that can custom-build it?
Most I found ware only for larger engines (1.8 and up). 
Thanks.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Supercharger for 1.6 16V Golf 4 ? (adrianTNT)*

some Jet Skis have roots huffers


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Supercharger for 1.6 16V Golf 4 ? (adrianTNT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adrianTNT* »_Hello, anyone knows where I can get a supercharger to fit a 2001 VW Golf 4 1.6 16V ?
Or a company that can custom-build it?
Most I found ware only for larger engines (1.8 and up). 
Thanks.

Are you talking about the 1.6 SR motor?If so it is an 8V motor.Not a 16V and INA makes a supercharger kit fro them.
Send INA a PM.


----------



## adrianTNT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Supercharger for 1.6 16V Golf 4 ? (Wizard-of-OD)*

It is a 16V 1.6L, (european model).








"INA" is ina.com ? Should I ask them? 
Any other solutions?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Supercharger for 1.6 16V Golf 4 ? (adrianTNT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adrianTNT* »_It is a 16V 1.6L, (european model).

Wow!
they put the polo engine into a MKIV?
Thats pretty amazing.
Do you have AC and all the other accessories?


----------



## adrianTNT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Supercharger for 1.6 16V Golf 4 ? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Yes, unfortunely it has AC too







and when I turn it on you can really feel the power decreasing. 
// just to clarify: that is Golf's engine, not a polo engine. 
That is probably why I don't see any supercharger for 1.6, not enough power to spin it maybe.
Stock engine is 105 HP.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Supercharger for 1.6 16V Golf 4 ? (adrianTNT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adrianTNT* »_
// just to clarify: that is Golf's engine, not a polo engine.

I know it is in a Golf but it is not a "Golf engine".Thats the Polo/Gol 1.6 16V motor.They also came in turbo format.








Whatever the case send a PM to INA.


----------



## adrianTNT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Supercharger for 1.6 16V Golf 4 ? (Wizard-of-OD)*

I sent an email to INA.com .
The 1.6 16V turbo must be Golf MK1 or MK2.


----------



## adrianTNT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Supercharger for 1.6 16V Golf 4 ? (adrianTNT)*

Anyone knows how good "Sprintex" superchargers are? (Compared to other brands).
Sprintex said they will have one available for this car in few months.


----------



## Bc_Modify (Oct 25, 2011)

*A reply to your question.*

of course you can get a supercharger for 4cyl 1.616v but it wont be the belt driven one. but you can get an electric 1 witch is better requires no maintenance and doesn't put pressure or use engine power. you can get one off ebay just look for electric supercharger. it looks like a turbo with a motor attached to it instead of exaust simply connect to battery and throttle switch. no need for big turbo operation oil feeds etc.. i got one for my jetta mk5 06 1.6 i6v 102. id think it needed it anyways it couldnt pick up speed too well without it and this particular engine is pretty crap. theres a whole kit for a particular car but it dosent seem to have them for jetta/golf 1.6 there are similar like corrado but i wouldnt try it. soo.. i bought a turbo alone the switch came sepratly. then i custom made it i bought air hoses and rings ect. i use the same filter box to save service issues and connected the turbo in between and away wit ya  have the trottle switch set to near max otherwise it'll smother and stallsbecause off too much air i played with it and ajusted the trottle switch. and omg this car went from under ya :L feels like a 200hp 2l tsi :L i never expexted to be so powerfull i didnt even need to chip tune it. so yah there is abit of diy but try look for a universal electric supercharger for near enough 1.6 1.8 or so. ull never find a proper supercharger for this engine its not really compatible unfortunatly and even if it does it mite break your poket anyways.
Ben.


----------



## LAITHAMRO (Apr 6, 2012)

Dears, 
I need to know if you can provide spare parts for MKIV like,engine 1.6-16v 
 
regards


----------

